# need advice please!!



## josie78 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have 3 goldens my oldest one (buddy) has a tumor in his mouth on upper part.
The vet told me that the best thing would be to put him to sleep!!! Just happened yesterday but my kids and I are just not prepared to let him go yet!!! Don't know what to do!! Is there anything I can do?? He is 6yrs. old! Best dog ever!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I would get a second opinion from a veterinary oncologist. A general vet is poorly positioned to give you much information on treatments and prognosis. Good luck, keeping you and your pup in my thoughts!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry. 6 is way too young to be dealing with this

I hope the second opinion from a specialist gives you hope for a brighter future. Buddy has his youth on his side 

Good luck!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Talk to Lucky Penny on this forum...she has experience...


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So sad to read about your Buddy and the diagnosis. Do you know what kind of cancer it is? I agree with seeing an oncologist ASAP. The best thing to do there would be a CT scan to see where the tumor all is. 

My girl, Penny was diagnosed with fibrosarcoma. It was a tumor in her mouth as well. She had just turned 6. I know how hard it is to get this horrible news and my heart goes out to you. Know that there are options. You do not have to let go of Buddy right now. With a combination of conventional and holistic treatments, Penny lived for 3 1/2 years after her diagnoses. 

Penny had surgery to remove the tumor and bounced back remarkable to a lot of her upper jaw missing. Actually, the surgeon was amazing and did a great job with her face. Penny only had a dimple where her face had the reconstruction. She very quickly learned how to use one side of her face. 

She also had a little chemo and two doses of radiation. I caution using radiation towards the face. The first time we used it on Penny, she bounced back wonderful and had little side effects. The second time she had no enjoyable life afterwards and it is what caused the infection which is when we had to say goodbye. It also caused some brain damage I believe. 

I found a wonderful holistic vet who helped me with supplements, Penny's diet, and even acupuncture and chiropractic treatments.

You can read Penny's Story and all about the treatments I used here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/119632-pennys-story.html

My thoughts go out to you and I hope you go see an oncologist.


----------

